# QUICK HELP! Woodstone or Mountainside at Masanutten?



## krmlaw (Dec 31, 2008)

Right now are are booked in Mountainside, but Woodstone is available as well. 

Which do I pick?

Both are 2 bedrooms, for April.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 31, 2008)

There are a lot of post regarding this.  I have never stayed at Woodstone, however it is somewhat comperable to the Summit where we own.  The Woodstone is at the base of the mountain, looking at the golf course.  On level ground, close to the indoor/outdoor pool.  Mountainside is older, and at the top of the mountain.  It has a loft for additional sleeping, and for a little more privacy, and is a villa.  In my opinion, I LOVE being at the top of the mountain.  The mountainside is near the other indoor pool, and seperate outdoor pool, as well as mineature golf and the convienace store.  It has the "mountain" feel.  If I had my choice, even though the mountainside is older, I would choose that.  But, if I really had a choice, I would hold out for a Summit.  I'm sure that you should be able to get one of those units, especially in April.


----------



## Patri (Dec 31, 2008)

Woodstone is my favorite because it is on flat ground and good for walking. You don't have to be on narrow roads with traffic. A pool and store is nearby. However, you'd get more of a workout on those mountains!
If that is not an issue for you, Mountainside is supposed to be so nice because of the large units. I've been in Summit and don't particularly care for the steep drives to the units. The view can be nice though.
You'll be all right whichever you choose.


----------



## Judy999 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Question about Mountainside/Summit/Woodstone*

Hi - I am also interested in the resort.  Which of the three buildings Mountainside, Summit, Woodstone would have newer furnitures/mattresses?

I just read in Trip advisor about bed bugs in one of the Massanutten buildings and I am a bit concerned  - therefore, would hope that buildings w/newer furnitures would not have bed bugs issues.

Happy Travels

Judy


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 31, 2008)

*Woodstone At Massanutten Was Outstanding When We Were There Last Fall.*

In September 2008 we stayed in an immaculate large (full kitchen) 1BR unit via RCI _Instant Exchange_ -- had a wonderful time.  

We had our choice of a 2BR at The Summit At Massanutten or the Woodstone 1BR.  We picked Woodstone because it's newer.   After we got there, we found out that The Summit is way up there by the top of the mountain, & we were very happy with our Woodstone unit down in the valley. 

Complete details are in the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section. 

We didn't see any bugs anywhere. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## janej (Dec 31, 2008)

We are at Woodstone right now.  We stayed at the Summit many years ago.  We are happy with both exchange.  Woodstone is newer in general.   But I think they started renovation of at the Summit already.  The bedding (sheets and blanets) is not in the best shape in both places.  But the rest is very nice and new.  I think the Woodstone has a larger family room.  It is really huge.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jan 1, 2009)

The Summit's are being renovated.  We stayed in one this past summer.  It was really nice with king bed in master bedroom, and all flat screen TV's.  The kitchen floor was so new and shiny that we laughed every time we opened the refrig.  We had to hold the refrig in place while opening the door or else the refrig pulled out from the space because the seal on the door was so good!


----------



## Judy999 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Mass Resorts*

Are the beddings fairly new in Summit and Woodstone? Meaning - no bed bugs?

Thx    
Judy


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 1, 2009)

*Bug-Free At Massanutten When We Were There.*




Judy999 said:


> Are the beddings fairly new in Summit and Woodstone? Meaning - no bed bugs?


We didn't see any bugs anywhere when we were at Woodstone in September 2008.  The place was immaculate. 

Ever since the bedbug scare revived 2-3 years ago, the 1st thing we do after check-in is unmake the bed(s) and get down on all 4s for a close look to see if any bedbugs might be hiding anywhere. 

So far so good. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

We were at Woodstone this fall---I wrote a TUG review.

It's a nice place, but just be aware that it is NOT very soundproof.

Pat


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 1, 2009)

Have the mountainside units gone through renovation? It looks like they are MUCH bigger than the other units?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 1, 2009)

*Plenty Of Space At Woodstone.*




krmlaw said:


> Have the mountainside units gone through renovation? It looks like they are MUCH bigger than the other units?


Our down-in-the-valley 1BR full-kitchen unit (Woodstone) was humongous.  Don't know about the older units up top. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## janej (Jan 2, 2009)

Judy999 said:


> Are the beddings fairly new in Summit and Woodstone? Meaning - no bed bugs?
> 
> Thx
> Judy



The beddings at Woodstone unit we stayed in last week were not new.  We had king bed in the master bedroom also.  That was a nice surprise.  Mattresses look pretty new with no bed skirts on.  Shirts feel fine.  But the blankets were worn.  I did not see any bed bugs.  The unit is really clean.

No flat screen TVs.  The floors are in very good condition.   We were lucky to have quiet neighbors upstairs.  My sister next door was not so lucky.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 8, 2009)

I think im going to keep our mountainside unit ... as it looks much bigger than the other units there.


----------

